# eye ointment



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all,

Got a bit of a problem with one of mine, her eyes a bit red and swollen. We went to the vet yesterday and he thinks there's pressure there. We aren't sure of the cause at the moment as she's not the youngest mouse we wanted to treat for infection first off before putting her under anything more traumatic.

Just wondered if anyone had any tips for getting the ointment in her eye, she's had two doses so far but it's taking ages to get the ointment in and even then because it isn't liquid she's wiping it straight back out with her paw or on me as she wriggles about. 
Thought about trying to get her eating whilst I put it on her eye but ordinarily she won't eat out of her tubs or whilst the lids off, is there any food suggestions that might tempt her to eat whilst away from her home? Or any other ideas. thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you have to put the mouse on a hard surface and hold the head down hard enough to immobilise then you can either put straight on to the eye and gently rub in or apply it to a finger tip to rub in.You can get eye antibiotics in drop form which you might find easier although you still need to be quite firm .I find the drops quicker to put in,squeezing the tube ,holding the mouse and applying cream is a bit of a struggle.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Scruffing on a hard surface is one way; you could trying swaddling. Either way the only way to learn is by doing it. I found that a properly wrapped mousie ceases to struggle and treatment is very easy. With swaddling, I can turn the mousie make application of meds easier

My first treatment with eye problems is usually eye wash. It's something I keep on hand with the rest of the mousie first aid kit.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

I didn't think of trying to pin her head down, I know they are hardy little things but I still worry about hurting them. I tried swaddling her this evening before I read replies here, that worked much better but think I need to perfect that technique as she still wriggled out lol.

I did bathe her eye that morning before the vets but the swelling is such I thought it went beyond a bit of dirt in her eye, I was thinking along the lines of infection of the eyelid. The vets suggested tumours, abcesses and glaucoma as likely causes and the vet thought it wasn't worth sedating her to find out at this stage.

My vet mentioned removing the eye if the ointment doesnt work. I'm not sure about putting her through that as she's about a year and a half old, also we have lost 5 out of her 8 daughters to tumours so far, we had them PTS when they started getting really big. I don't like anything suffering and would feel it unfair if she spent half of the rest of her life recovering from an op. I hope it isn't a decision we have to make.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm a bit shocked the vet would suggest eye removal  It's a difficult op for dogs.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

I was surprised too, maybe he wasn't actually suggesting that at all and he just meant if she was a larger animal that would be the way forward.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

The eye ointment isn't working, so should be getting some Baytril to try, hopefully tomorrow or Saturday. Vets is some distance away so its hard just to pop by on the way to or from work.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

Little girls on baytril now as swelling around the eye hasn't improved, that should be fun to administer. 
Apparently my vet has removed a mouses eye before but don't want to go that far without knowing the cause plus it would be really traumatic for her.


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

bit of a late update but the baytril didn't work either.

The eye doesn't appear to be bothering her really but the eyelid area is slightly more swollen and red looking.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's probably pretty painful for the poor dear.The infection/inflammation is obviously pretty well entrenched. 

Have you considered culling?


----------



## marie84 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes we will have her PTS when the times right. The vet doesn't think it's causing her to suffer at the moment. I'll try get a pic later.


----------

